# Silver Pine Healing Oil



## bottle_girl (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi guys.  I am so Jealous! of the awesome bottles you all have.  I don't have anything NEAR as cool as those, but here's my prized possession (for now).  Sorry it's not anything special but I like it - it's my favorite out of my 60+ bottles I have right now.  Maybe one day I'll get something great but for now this is it, and I'm not afraid to admit it 

 It says Silver Pine Healing Oil, it dates 1870-1890 (by the seams, not certain), lots of bubbles and crude lettering, cork top, very heavy and thick glass, amethyst-colored from age and stained with mineral/medicine deposits.  Got it for $1.00, so it makes it even better to me.  I just love the color and everything about it, no chips or cracks or anything to take away the value (it indeed it has any).

 Here it is, everyone.  This is my prized possession.  Bottle Girl


----------



## Pontiled (Dec 9, 2003)

They say that we all have to start with something, but your silver pine bottle is not all that common, so your off and running with goodies to show for it! It's really a nice bottle!

 More than 30 years ago, I found a chipped and cracked bottle in a Civil War campsite. I still have it. You might say that bottle was one of the reasons that I got started in bottles and wrote "The Collector's Guide to Civil War Bottles and Jars -- With Prices" (now in its THIRD edition!).


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 28, 2004)

Hi Bottlegirl,
                    I have some milk's that are quite valuable but my favorite bottle is a small teal blue unembossed medicine.It's so crudly made with all the imperfections,that's why i like it so much.By the way that is a very nice start to a great collection.

                                                                                      Eddie


----------

